# DIY Automatic PCB Depopulator Machine (100-200kg per hour) under 500usd



## Harshrao (Oct 15, 2021)

VIDEO LINK

Made this PCB depopulator machine under 500usd
Capacity - 100-200kg per hour
So, Basically we made this machine to process 500-700kg of low grade boards daily
First, we put the PCB'S into the machine and turn on the heating system after a few minutes solder starts to melt and gets collected at the bottom of the machine in a metal tray
and the components are collected into an another metal tray which is placed in front of the machine as shown in the video and the depopulated boards are collected into another tray.
Exhaust system is install right above the machine to collect and eliminate the fumes (fumes can be stopped from generating by a small modification)
(This machine is based on a universal design used by all Ewaste processing plants around the world)

English isn't my first language, so please excuse ay mistakes.











-


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 16, 2021)

Not bad


----------



## markscomp (Oct 17, 2021)

not a scratch on the large capacitors


----------



## Harshrao (Oct 27, 2021)

markscomp said:


> not a scratch on the large capacitorsgets burned in this machine.


Only plat


----------



## Harshrao (Oct 27, 2021)

No components gets burned.
Only Al capacitors plastic gets burned.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 1, 2021)

That is the kind of solution you can find from China as I pointed out in a similar thread. Automatic PCB depopulation machine
Critical issue here are the fumes. You absolutely should avoid to breath in these fumes and have a good fume extractor. For the sake of your health and your family. Try to lead them away, maybe a water scrubber solution could neutralize them in a cost-effective way. But don't take these fumes easy. They are really toxic! Take care.


----------



## Harshrao (Dec 19, 2021)

@Marcel thnks for your response i have install a exhaust system also to get rid of the fumes with a scrubber


----------



## Liquidau (Oct 12, 2022)

Harshrao said:


> VIDEO LINK
> 
> Made this PCB depopulator machine under 500usd
> Capacity - 100-200kg per hour
> ...



Hello Harshrao,
This is really interesting and I’d love to make one also. Can you provide any details as to the design of the machine? What is the metal container, how does it turn, how do you heat it?
Many thanks!


----------

